# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Do you ever feel useless?

## Chieve

Normally I don't make negative threads, but I feel like this is one of the reasons I have trouble talking to people.

A lot of times, I don't always think everything through and I can look really stupid.

A lot of times people would ask me if I can do this or that but I say I can't.

I don't know much, maybe book smarts but that's about it, I slept most of my life home, and it's not like I got a constructive useful hobby, it was more just games which isn't very useful...

I can't even give good advice

People will joke with me saying

"Your no help" 
Or
"What are you good for?"

I know they are just joking, but it starts to get to me...

Is it normal? What do you guys do?

----------


## Otherside

Yeah, I feel useless a lot of the time. It's a symptom of depression, and having anxiety really does not help when you're trying not to be useless, because the thougths just rush through your head making you doubt yourself.

----------


## Sagan

I do on occasion. But I always try to do something productive when feeling this way. Such as helping my mom out with various things or going for walks.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Most days I feel like that. As Sagan mentioned, I try to be productive to remind myself I really am good for something. I'm not useless. Maybe I don't have as much life experience as the next 20-something, but useless isn't a fitting word. There are things I'm good at, they're just not social things is all. Perhaps the same is true for you?

----------


## mightypillow

> Most days I feel like that. As Sagan mentioned, I try to be productive to remind myself I really am good for something. I'm not useless. Maybe I don't have as much life experience as the next 20-something, but useless isn't a fitting word. There are things I'm good at, they're just not social things is all. Perhaps the same is true for you?



Very well said. I am going to take this advice.

----------


## Chantellabella

I actually feel useless all the time although people tell me I'm not. I had one person tell me I had groupies at the library in the form of teens, toddlers and parents. I have trouble seeing it, though. 

And Chieve, you're far from "looking stupid." In fact some of the best advice and conversations I've had have been with you. You may be like me. Feel that way, but it's not truly the way it is. 

Do you think maybe that's the case?

----------


## Koalafan

There are far too many days where I feel like this  ::(:

----------


## Chieve

this is all very good advice, yeah i should definitely try being more productive haha





> I actually feel useless all the time although people tell me I'm not. I had one person tell me I had groupies at the library in the form of teens, toddlers and parents. I have trouble seeing it, though. 
> 
> And Chieve, you're far from "looking stupid." In fact some of the best advice and conversations I've had have been with you. You may be like me. Feel that way, but it's not truly the way it is. 
> 
> Do you think maybe that's the case?



haha your not useless at all!

and thanks  ::):  thats very much appreciated actually. I never knew i was a good conversationalist or advice give, i thought i sucked at both lol

maybe, i guess its just part of being shy and insecure

----------


## Tinkerbell

I grew up being told I was useless and worth less than nothing.  I vowed that I would never be a victim to another person's words or actions against me - hence my signature.  I do a lot of things behind the scenes, I don't toot my own horn; I do it for my own self-satisfaction and what I want to do.  Just sitting and having one of three cats jump in my lap for some petting and listening to and feeling their purring means I have a purpose.  And so do you.

----------


## TheDarkness

.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I have thoughts of being useless or generally incapable fairly regularly even though I know it's not trueânot in an absolute sense, at least. It's one of the major contributing factors to my perpetual unemployment. I doubt my ability to do things, so I end up doing nothing, which ends up feeding the feeling that I'm incapable of doing anything. Hooray for self-fulfilling prophecies.

----------


## WineKitty

I have those thoughts creep into my head at times but I have become much better at fighting that kind of thinking off.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yeah. I do. Lately. Every day.

----------


## billius

I feel like I _know_ I am useless but that's ok, if that makes sense? I can't do much but I try, no point letting it get me down. Well at least thats how it works most of the time

----------


## molokini25

I used to have a similar feeling, when I started a new job. I used to have a problem with the fact that I'm not into fashion design, while I was working there. I was asking questions to every body and was actually taking their time, instead of helping them out. But in a month or two I learned a lot and the thing is kind of lost.

----------


## WintersTale

I feel useless when trying to socialize. I'm so terrible at doing it that I end up making a fool out of myself, most of the time.

----------


## speshul

I feel useless a lot. More like 99% of the time. I hate it. I always feel like I'm in peoples ways.

----------


## meeps

i am useless

----------


## Misssy

The opposite, lots of people have used me. My employers use me yet I can't afford the doctor or dentist. My stupid job is barely worth the effort. My mother used me.

----------


## Arcadia

The feelings of uselessness and inferiority plague my mind at almost every moment of the day.  Negative thinking can be extremely difficult to tackle and it interferes with interactions and normal, healthy, productive functioning.  I'm sorry I have no answers as to how to change it.

----------

